# Eyelid Swelling Methimezole



## dlo1725 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been taking 20mg of methimezole for approximately 3 months. My eyelids started to swell about a month ago and are especially swollen first thing in the morning. Doctor reduced my intake to 15mg per day about 2 weeks ago however eyelid swelling is getting worse. Doc says to hang in there until my next visit as he doesn't think its the meds.

Has anyone had this experience and what were your findings?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dlo1725 said:


> I have been taking 20mg of methimezole for approximately 3 months. My eyelids started to swell about a month ago and are especially swollen first thing in the morning. Doctor reduced my intake to 15mg per day about 2 weeks ago however eyelid swelling is getting worse. Doc says to hang in there until my next visit as he doesn't think its the meds.
> 
> Has anyone had this experience and what were your findings?


Hi and welcome! Sometimes going on anti-thyroid meds will trigger Graves' Eye or Thyroid Eye disease (GED/TED.)

If I were you, I would see an ophthalmologist about this. It sounds like peri-orbital edema to me.

What are your plans re the future in regards to handling your hyperthyroid?

How do you feel?


----------



## dlo1725 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am feeling much better. I am sleeping like a rock, have more energy and am feeling back to normal. My blood work shows that I am within normal range except for TSH which is still reading a 4.

I was hoping to stay on meds for a year and then going off meds to see if I am in remission. The eye swelling is brutal and I am actually considering going off meds now.

What can be done for Thyroid Disease of the eyes?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dlo1725 said:


> I am feeling much better. I am sleeping like a rock, have more energy and am feeling back to normal. My blood work shows that I am within normal range except for TSH which is still reading a 4.
> 
> I was hoping to stay on meds for a year and then going off meds to see if I am in remission. The eye swelling is brutal and I am actually considering going off meds now.
> 
> What can be done for Thyroid Disease of the eyes?


Steroid drops, oral Prednisone, radiation to the orbits, Kenalog injections.

Until you see the ophthalmologist; put ice packs on the periorbital area and make sure you have a soft towel covering your eyes as you don't want frost bite and sleep with head slightly elevated. That will help w/ the edema but won't stop the process.

I recommend that you get TSI test for if high, that increases your chances of getting GED/TED.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484

http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/Thryoid_Eye_Disease_paper.pdf

Have you had any antibodies' tests done?


----------



## dlo1725 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have not had an antibodies test done.

Thanks for the tips for the swelling. I will make an appointment with an ophthalmologist this week. Don't necessarily want to go off the meds and not sure if I did that swelling would improve if I did.

Do you know if the GED/TED can be cured with drops or pills?

Tired of looking like an alien.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dlo1725 said:


> I have not had an antibodies test done.
> 
> Thanks for the tips for the swelling. I will make an appointment with an ophthalmologist this week. Don't necessarily want to go off the meds and not sure if I did that swelling would improve if I did.
> 
> ...


No, the meds may have "triggered" it but going off won't stop it.

Here is the protocul that worked for me. I had very very advanced GED.

Removal of the thyroid, oral prednisone concurrent with radiation to the orbits 3 times a week for 6 weeks. Wait 18 months to be sure infiltration stopped and had orbital decompressions and other surgeries.

As long as the antibodies and the immunoglobulins have a target (the thyroid), they will stay in the body and infiltrate the orbits.

I feel for you. No one can understand better than I. My globes were completely out of the orbits. I looked and felt horrible. It was painful and very scary as well.


----------

